# "kayak" Kevin goin' big time



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

He's big time now; just got the email sayin that he'll be doing a seminar on jan 9 @ 7pm @ BPS


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Where have you been, he has been big time for a while now! That is the first TKAA meeting of the year. We will be meeting at BPS at least twice this year.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*BigTime????*

What exactly makes someone big time ?? The fact he knows how to fish ? Maybe because he paddled 1800 miles ?? He's just a guy who LOVES to fish :fishing:. Here's to ALL who love to fish..:beer:....HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> What exactly makes someone big time ?? The fact he knows how to fish ? Maybe because he paddled 1800 miles ?? He's just a guy who LOVES to fish :fishing:. Here's to ALL who love to fish..:beer:....HAPPY NEW YEAR


maybe master angler two years FROM A KAYAK


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

If you ask him if he's Big Time, he'd more than likely start laughing. Kev is genuinely a good guy. Down to Earth and always happy to answer a quick question. He might say something like, "I'm not all that good, I just put in my time."

And then he'd fish f**king circles around the rest of us.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Grommet said:


> If you ask him if he's Big Time, he'd more than likely start laughing. Kev is genuinely a good guy. Down to Earth and always happy to answer a quick question. He might say something like, "I'm not all that good, I just put in my time."
> 
> And then he'd fish f**king circles around the rest of us.


Well said Grommet. That was my impression of him, just an average joe that can fish his ars off.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*yup*

exactly... BIG TIME!!! 

LOL, that's a term we'll give someone doin' something that would normally boost someone's ego weather he'd act it or not, more of a jokin' term. 

got a new truck= Big time

got a new reel= Big time

got a newly used half eaten double cheese burger= Big Time

reeled in a croaker chomped in half by a blue fish= Big Time


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Striper*

You'll have to give it to 'em. 50 some # Striper off the yak, cool. Where's the pic BTW? 

Skunk


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

over at the %$#%#[email protected] ^&%$; I thought that was funny as heck seein how my nieghbors down the street went out then and caught nothing with any size at all; burned up a lot of gas heading from foxhill to 3rd and 4th

as all ways great job kev


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

He is an expert (6 citation fish in one year) not master (25 citations total). Master is a cumulative title that can span years. He is well on his way to that on though. BIG TIME!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm like the rest that tell you if you'd ask him he just say he likes to fish. Then he'd tell you all about the last trip he made and invite you on his next. I don't think I've ever met anyone that gets so excited about fishing and is willing to share techniques, tools and believe it or not spots with out all the chest-thumping BS to go with it, but you've got to be willing to go with him to learn the spots. 

WTG Kev and thanks to you and all others in our sport that unselfishly promote it.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Hey, don't forget to see his show on the 9th that jay was talking about in the original post. Bass Pro Shops in Hampton, VA. 7 PM. That trip from FL took three months, and he talks about the fishing, thunderstorms, some of the folks he met, and a bull shark humping his kayaking along that 1800 miles. It's a good show.


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Worth the Time*

Kayak Kevin does a great presentation. I attended a fishing seminar presentation he did on the HRBT that was very good. I also had a chance to watch him do some paddle demonstrations on a kayak for a demo day. He really knows what he is doing and if anyone is new to kayak fishing or kayaking in general you would enjoy meeting him and talking to him.


----------

